# Hexogonal Market Bag



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

We are under a plastic bag ban now in most of the tri-county area, so many people have been making their own creative bags to take grocery shopping. This pattern is shows a very pretty bag that would be good for holding lighter weight foods (no cans or heavy packages). It reminds me of summer beach bag totes. It might also be a fun gift for Christmas. And it's also a super way to use up smaller leftover yarn quantities.

http://newandhorrible.wordpress.com/2009/07/13/pattern-hexagonal-market-bag/


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't know where in Oregon you are, but my brother and SIL live in the Portland area, and I am making shopping bags out of empty 20 lb dog/cat food bags. She saw someone with one in the grocery store, and drew me a pic, then asked me to make her some. Basically, you measure how deep you want the bag to be, cut off the top, hem it with along the cut edge, I use zig zag stitch, then make handles with the cut off part, I make two, I fold one in the middle, then unfold and fold both sides to meet the center fold line, fold again along center fold line and zigzag the seam, then attach with zigzag to the sides of the bag. They are sturdy and hold heavy things, after all they did have 20 lbs of food in them, and it recycles, reuses, and repurposes.


----------



## Cindycz (Apr 11, 2011)

Paper dog/cat food bags? Hummmmmm


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link!


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Paper dog/cat food bags? Hummmmmm


Yes, but they have a heavy lining in them, just plain old beneful, or friskies, what ever brand you use. My SIL has asked for more, as someone bought the 3, I made for her. Good thing my dogs/cat go through a lot. I am also making her a few smaller ones too.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I have made mtyself some bags from old sheet edges--the middles get worn but there is a huge amount of very good material left, I used a carrier bag as a pattern ( even down to the fold at both sides), these bags fold really small and can be put in a hot wash and live in my handbag so I am never caught out.
However I have to say they are not very pretty!!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Its amazing how quickly you learn to do without them ,i always have one of those fold up nylon ones in my purse for emergencies. Now that plastic bags are not allowed or frowned upon in the US and also the UK these knitted bags make good useful gifts for people. I saw a simple pattern the other day for making them out of old t shirts.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

tee shirts are a good thought as they will have a certain amount of give-- here in the South West a village called Modbury banned the use of all plastic bags and went further so that all the businesses sending out goods were using old blankets and soft textiles for protection. it would be good if they re-cycled packaging from incoming goods and then encouraged the recievers to do the same.
I have to say re-use envelopes by putting on a small label, and cellotaping the flap.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have this pattern and love it. I made alot of them this summer. Gave them for gifts and everyone loved them.


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this; Christmas is coming!!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Cindycz said:


> Paper dog/cat food bags? Hummmmmm


Plastic. My horse grain and dog food come in a plastic mesh type bag.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

ladysjk said:


> I don't know where in Oregon you are, but my brother and SIL live in the Portland area, and I am making shopping bags out of empty 20 lb dog/cat food bags. She saw someone with one in the grocery store, and drew me a pic, then asked me to make her some. Basically, you measure how deep you want the bag to be, cut off the top, hem it with along the cut edge, I use zig zag stitch, then make handles with the cut off part, I make two, I fold one in the middle, then unfold and fold both sides to meet the center fold line, fold again along center fold line and zigzag the seam, then attach with zigzag to the sides of the bag. They are sturdy and hold heavy things, after all they did have 20 lbs of food in them, and it recycles, reuses, and repurposes.


I was going to try this but couldn't figure out how to wash the greasiness from the inside.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmmmmm. Cat food bags. I have 2 cats on prescription food and buy 18 lb bags. The bags are kind of a plastic but have that annoying indestructible thread running through them. I've always wondered what I could use them for, other than as trash bags. They would make awesome - and very strong - shopping bags. Thanks!


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

lizmaxwell said:


> Its amazing how quickly you learn to do without them ,i always have one of those fold up nylon ones in my purse for emergencies. Now that plastic bags are not allowed or frowned upon in the US and also the UK these knitted bags make good useful gifts for people. I saw a simple pattern the other day for making them out of old t shirts.


I've made 5 of the t-shirt bags. They are amazing. Don't remember where I got the pattern, must have been somewhere on the Internet...possibly here on KP. They're wonderful...stretch a lot & surprisingly hold a LOT. Fast & easy to make (sew).


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

ladysjk.....sounds interesting

can you post a picture?

good idea to recycle


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

I use a damp cloth, with vinegar or window cleaner, I just wipe them down...no need to rinse as most things come in their own packaging....



Stablebummom said:


> ladysjk said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know where in Oregon you are, but my brother and SIL live in the Portland area, and I am making shopping bags out of empty 20 lb dog/cat food bags. She saw someone with one in the grocery store, and drew me a pic, then asked me to make her some. Basically, you measure how deep you want the bag to be, cut off the top, hem it with along the cut edge, I use zig zag stitch, then make handles with the cut off part, I make two, I fold one in the middle, then unfold and fold both sides to meet the center fold line, fold again along center fold line and zigzag the seam, then attach with zigzag to the sides of the bag. They are sturdy and hold heavy things, after all they did have 20 lbs of food in them, and it recycles, reuses, and repurposes.
> ...


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

If I can get my camera to work I will post pics.....



dana768 said:


> ladysjk.....sounds interesting
> 
> can you post a picture?
> 
> good idea to recycle


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

I was just in Oregon and went to the fiber fair in Danby, I saw lots of the feed bags, made into bags. Really cool!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice pattern!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Instead of bags, I put my food in medium size cardboard boxes, or for pet foods, plastic storage bins or crates. The best thing about boxes and plastic bins is that you can pack them neatly from the store checkout to your car, and into the house, without dealing with bags at all. And the bins have lids, to keep everything dry and free from curious cats or dogs.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks! I have bookmarked this link. Do you think I could use plarn for this bag?


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Plarn?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Plarn?


Plastic yarn! Made by cutting up plastic bags - so start saving them now before they are banned!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The ban makes me laugh because aren't Glad baggies, storage bags, yard debris bags, etc., made out of non-biodegradable plastic, too? It seems like a scam to buy plastic bags instead of getting them for free. Fortunately, in Clackamas county, the ban is not in effect. Just Multnomah county as far as I know. Dk about other counties.


----------



## ladysjk (Dec 16, 2011)

Posted a pic of the feed bag totes, it was the first one I made, I put the lace around it to disguise the thread, now I use monofiliment thread like fishing line but in the sewing dept...invisible, well almost. This is the only one I have left out of the 30 something I have made. Have another one cut and ready to stitch for my SIL, they will be here next week end for one night, and I want to send home their Christmas gift with them, so will stick them in the tote to travel.


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Bookmarked for after the holidays.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I have knitted some bags that we use at the grocery stores. Here is a photo. The photo of the multiple bags , those were knitted for my daughter who used them as Christmas gifts for her co-workers that year.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

When I'm grocery shopping, I find myself checking out the variety of bags people are toting - it's almost like a club of "baggers"


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I have this bag and love it.

I am a bit confused here...why have a ban on recyclable plastic bag??? We recycle ours here in Arizona...the alternative is paper...chop down a tree?....which makes no sense lol


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Almost all the grocery stores and Walmart/Kmart type discount stores here sell cloth or Tyvek type reusable shopping bags. I bought some of the blue Walmart bags and sewed a band of Easter, Halloween and Christmas fabric over the Walmart logo. It added more strength and made them prettier...there is also no mistake that you have already paid for them. I gave some away as gifts last year.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> I have knitted some bags that we use at the grocery stores. Here is a photo. The photo of the multiple bags , those were knitted for my daughter who used them as Christmas gifts for her co-workers that year.


What pattern did you use?? I really love the varigated bag.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

dottie2 said:


> DaylilyDawn said:
> 
> 
> > I have knitted some bags that we use at the grocery stores. Here is a photo. The photo of the multiple bags , those were knitted for my daughter who used them as Christmas gifts for her co-workers that year.
> ...


I didn't use a pattern, but a pattern stitch.I knitted the bottom with either a seed stitch or garter or linen stitch . When it was as big as I wanted it, then I picked up stitches on all sides of the bottom, you should have all your stitches on a circular needle by this time. I usually knit a matching band of what the bottom is to prevent items from coming out of the finished bag. Once the band is the size I like, I then start the pattern stitch. This is the pattern stitch Row 1. Knit all stitches. Row 2. K2tog, YO . That is the pattern. I knit that until bag is as big as I want, I then knit a matching band
at the top and bind off. Then I locate where I want my handles, and I pick up about 10 stitches and knit them till they are long enough to be a comfortable length when on the shoulder and attach the other end on the same side where I started the handle. Repeat for the other handle on the other side. Then your bag is finished. Depending on what size needle and yarn you use can determine if the bag is small or large. I knitted one bag in Paton's Grace yarn and it was on a smaller needle and it was less then half the size of he bag made with cotton yarn and a larger needle. Always use linen or cotton yarn so it doesn't stretch. The pattern stretches so you don't want the yarn to stretch. The varigated yarn is Peaches and Cream on the cone in the Pretty pastels color ,usually availible in Spring.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

DaylilyDawn said:


> dottie2 said:
> 
> 
> > DaylilyDawn said:
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I agree. Like I mentioned, I think it's a plot by Glad and Dow and other plastic bag makers to get us to buy bags that we were getting for free. However, the push is not to use paper bags at all, but to keep using the same cloth bag (or whatever your use) over and over. The grocery stores sell their own bags, not for free either. So, someone is making a profit. Even if you use your own cloth bags, they have to be washed some time and the chemicals and water usage is counter-productive. The claim is that the plastic bags (thousands of them) will sit in garbage dumps and are not biodegradable, which is an environmental concern. Maybe it's just a ruse to take our minds off of more important concerns, like a useless war that's costing a trillion dollars a year.


----------



## dana768 (Jun 14, 2011)

you posted a pic?

where did u post it? would love to see it

thank you


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

dana768 said:


> you posted a pic?
> 
> where did u post it? would love to see it
> 
> thank you


Go back to page 2 and scroll down


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

dottie2 said:


> DaylilyDawn said:
> 
> 
> > dottie2 said:
> ...


I forgot to say that once you have picked up the stitches around the bottom to count them. You need an even number of stitches for the pattern to work out. But it isn't a problem if you have one less. On the second row of the pattern stitch , you may wind up with a single stitch after the final yo, don't worry, just knit and yo again. The next row will correct the stitch count to an even number, from now on all rows will work out.


----------



## Georgiesmom (May 15, 2012)

BobnDejasMom said:


> Almost all the grocery stores and Walmart/Kmart type discount stores here sell cloth or Tyvek type reusable shopping bags. I bought some of the blue Walmart bags and sewed a band of Easter, Halloween and Christmas fabric over the Walmart logo. It added more strength and made them prettier...there is also no mistake that you have already paid for them. I gave some away as gifts last year.


What a great idea covering up the establishment logo on the bag w/your own
fabric. Hum? Sets my little decorative mind in overdrive...gotta give it a try now. Thanks for the decorating tip. As always, isn't our little forum the ABSOLUTE best thing to come along in ages! LOVE IT!
Georgie'smom


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

CamillaDesertMouse said:


> I have this bag and love it.
> 
> I am a bit confused here...why have a ban on recyclable plastic bag??? We recycle ours here in Arizona...the alternative is paper...chop down a tree?....which makes no sense lol


Well, first of all, it *never* goes away. Also, they don't really recycle it, they _downcycle_ it. Which means, they don't take plastic bags or water bottles and make more plastic bags or water bottles from them. Instead, it gets downcycled, meaning they take the plastic bags and make them into other things like rugs. Then they take more petroleum and make new bags and water bottles, etc.

In other words, the plastic still ends up in the land fill, it just takes a longer time to get there. And it never rots, so there it will stay. Eventually, we are going to run out of places to put it all.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

At least if you chop down a tree a new tree can be grown. (Some trees die of old age...no kidding.)In the forest little seedlings are usually already there waiting to take over the space of a felled tree. Also, a paper bag will rot. I have put paper in my compost pile. After it's been there long enough with the potato peels and banana skins, etc you wouldn't know it was there...works great in the garden. Compost heaps are amazing and if you put the right things in them they don't smell.
I think there is a need for a certain amount of plastic, at least medically for IV and other equipment, and I'm sure for lots of other things.
The world just seems to be out of balance.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

The church has to have plastic bags for the homeless who 'shop' our pantry once a week for can goods and the bakery items that Publix donates. Sometimes we have meat or eggs. Members keep us supplied with the plastic grocery bags. We couldn't afford to buy that many cloth/reusable totes. If they were donated I doubt the shoppers would remember to bring then when they return.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Hudson said:


> The church has to have plastic bags for the homeless who 'shop' our pantry once a week for can goods and the bakery items that Publix donates. Sometimes we have meat or eggs. Members keep us supplied with the plastic grocery bags. We couldn't afford to buy that many cloth/reusable totes. If they were donated I doubt the shoppers would remember to bring then when they return.


Yup. It's one of those times that plastic is just better. You couldn't expect them to carry a cardboard box home, and paper would probably tear.


----------

